# All mountain charger buying advice



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

Burton Custom (or Custom X depending on your preference)
Jones Flag
YES PYL

Your title said "All Mountain Charger", in my experience these three fit that description and all three could suit a heavier rider.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm basically your exact stats and have a hard charging style and I absolutely love my Darker series in a 61 for that. If you have a chance to demo one you should, or if you find your self in Revelstoke your welcome to take mine for a rip.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Standard from your list would be my pick. Only ones I'd add would be a Flow Blackout or Jones Ultra Twin.


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

PlanB said:


> Burton Custom (or Custom X depending on your preference)
> Jones Flag
> YES PYL
> 
> Your title said "All Mountain Charger", in my experience these three fit that description and all three could suit a heavier rider.


I was looking at the Jones Flag, my buddy just got one this week so I'll try it out.



freshy said:


> I'm basically your exact stats and have a hard charging style and I absolutely love my Darker series in a 61 for that. If you have a chance to demo one you should, or if you find your self in Revelstoke your welcome to take mine for a rip.


Not sure why I havn't considered this. I guess I'm more of a fan of traditional boards but maybe I can grab a demo... I will be 3 hours away from you last week of Feb



Nivek said:


> Standard from your list would be my pick. Only ones I'd add would be a Flow Blackout or Jones Ultra Twin.


I would say The Standard is probably the pick from my own list lol.. 

I hate having to get a new board. Wish they still made the DC Devun Walsh as well as they did in 2012... :frown:


----------



## Loftness (Feb 19, 2014)

I'd be interested to see if you demo the West and still think 'meh'. It's the most dynamic directional in this style I've ridden. I feel like I need to only think about doing something and it does it. But maybe the West isn't stiff enough for what you need? The Ripsaw could work there also if you want a stiffer, more hard-charging true twin board. (or the Chairman).


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

Have you considered a Lib T. Rice? Great all around board. You can charge with it and it floats well.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I rode my buddy's Jamie Lynn C3 the other day, and was amazed how aggressive that board was. I don't remember the older ones being such chargers, but I would def add that to the list. I own the West, and I would take that off your list.


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

Not really into Magne-Traction and all that stuff

I am looking for something stiff, I'm trying to grab a Never Summer West or YES STANDARD to demo.

I already have next years Capita NAS (forget what it's called) waiting for me at the shop.

Also waiting on Never Summer rep to get back to the owner of my local shop. Yes rep is trying to grab the Standard from a guy who's currently demoing it for my trip out west late next week.

I'm honestly thinking about just buying the YES STANDARD if I can't get a demo. I can get 40% off on the board.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Isn't the capita bsod the stiffer more aggressive version of the nas?


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> Isn't the capita bsod the stiffer more aggressive version of the nas?


Yeah, but the guys that own my local shop who I hang out with all the time swear that I'll love it and have been telling me to try it for at least two years now.

Also whatever the hell they called the new "NAS" is suppose to be stiffer than last year.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

ridinbend said:


> Isn't the capita bsod the stiffer more aggressive version of the nas?


Not my experience. The BSOD is not stiff. Middle of the road at most.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Depends on whether you want taper or not... my shortlist would be:

Non-tapered and more switch friendly:
Burton Custom Anniversary
Capita Mercury

Tapered and more floaty:
Burton Flight Attendant
Yes Pick Your Line

Lots of other great boards out there, but these are some of my favorite and none of them are made in China.


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

poopresearch said:


> Depends on whether you want taper or not... my shortlist would be:
> 
> Non-tapered and more switch friendly:
> Burton Custom Anniversary
> ...


That's the problem... LOTS of great boards lol


----------



## spacemanspiff (Jan 12, 2012)

Try a Ride Highlife UL if you can. i Just posted a review about mine... I love it for all mountain/pow


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

How the fuck do you guys pick a snowboard to buy. There's a reason I havn't even though about getting a new board since 2012. 

There are a ton of boards out there and I want to try them all which is pretty much impossible...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

poopresearch said:


> Lots of other great boards out there, but these are some of my favorite and none of them are *made in China*.


This matters why?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

faridk89 said:


> How the fuck do you guys pick a snowboard to buy. There's a reason I havn't even though about getting a new board since 2012.
> 
> There are a ton of boards out there and I want to try them all which is pretty much impossible...


When you get the experience to really narrow down what you do and don't like in a board it really does narrow things out. There's 3-4 park boards I would personally buy, 3-4 all mountain, 2-3 freeride, and really about 12-14 pow decks. Pow decks are the hard ones in my eyes.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> Isn't the capita bsod the stiffer more aggressive version of the nas?


Not at all. 

NAS is a "normal ass snowboard". Traditional camber, all mountain freestyle. This board rules.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

ridinbend said:


> Isn't the capita bsod the stiffer more aggressive version of the nas?


They are pretty different. Matt rides the NAS as a primary board. It is his favorite for Slopestyle(large jump lines) and he also uses it for his Freeride Tour events. You can ride it if you want to see the feel of it. He loves it in all conditions.

The BSOD is more like a mix between the Charlie Slasher and the NAS. It is probably my favorite board but I have not owned one in a couple years. A good friend of mine really liked it so I gave it to him. I really want to buy another.....:embarrased1:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Argo said:


> They are pretty different. Matt rides the NAS as a primary board. It is his favorite for Slopestyle(large jump lines) and he also uses it for his Freeride Tour events. You can ride it if you want to see the feel of it. He loves it in all conditions.
> 
> The BSOD is more like a mix between the Charlie Slasher and the NAS. It is probably my favorite board but I have not owned one in a couple years. A good friend of mine really liked it so I gave it to him. I really want to buy another.....:embarrased1:


I've always wanted to try/get one (BSOD) but... life happens.

There's a big demo day on Feb 27 for 2017 gear at our local. Im planning to demo: Ride Berzerker, Nico Muller Air, B Landlord and a BSOD.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

If you like that style board you should really try the NAS. My sons is a 159 so I have ridden it, it is a great board. It is also quite budget friendly.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Argo said:


> If you like that style board you should really try the NAS. My sons is a 159 so I have ridden it, it is a great board. It is also quite budget friendly.


But the BSOD has early rise, setback and some taper. Which... are good things 
(I'm not the OP hehehe)


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Nivek said:


> This matters why?


I prefer to buy from companies that employ snowboarders to build their products and produce in nations with more stringent environmental laws to ensure that the waste created from manufacturing my snowboard was disposed of responsibly. Why wouldn't I want those things? 

I know that Burton no longer does much production in VT, but I used to work at the factory there. I'd like to think that the people who made my board, love snowboarding and were treated well just like me when I worked at Burton.


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

Alright boys, so as you know the Capita NAS will not be produced after the current model.. I have the Capita "replacement board for the NAS" at my place right now. I did a google search and have found literally 0 reference to this board on the interwebs.

Not sure if I can take pics of it and post it or not so I won't lol. This thing has the most insane camber I've seen in a LONG time.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

poopresearch said:


> I prefer to buy from companies that employ snowboarders to build their products and produce in nations with more stringent environmental laws to ensure that the waste created from manufacturing my snowboard was disposed of responsibly. Why wouldn't I want those things?
> 
> I know that Burton no longer does much production in VT, but I used to work at the factory there. I'd like to think that the people who made my board, love snowboarding and were treated well just like me when I worked at Burton.


Environment is the only one I'll give you there. But it's still a fairly weak argument as a good chunk of materials are sourced from there by the Euro factories and you gotta ship it somehow. And I would argue it's more about the factory than the country. Who built it? Who cares. Who designed it matters much more. Not to mention the guy I worked with had been on a snowboard maybe 4-5 times. Yet he was still a better finisher than I was. A factory worker isn't taking better care of your deck just cause he/she snowboards. 

If you like your boards made anywhere except China that's fine, but that's a personal preference. There is a lot of misinformation about the quality of Chinese made boards out there, so if you want to express your preference, please make sure people know it's just that, a preference.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

poopresearch said:


> none of them are made in China.


That's racist.


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

Ya'll some thread jackers. No one gives about your ethical bullshit about china in here


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

faridk89 said:


> Ya'll some thread jackers. No one gives about your ethical bullshit about china in here


I care, I wouldn't buy Chinese made board for reasons that would piss off people around here.


----------



## multikill (Nov 26, 2015)

Do you mean ppl around here hate CN made products?


----------



## trpa_ec (Jan 22, 2012)

faridk89 said:


> Alright boys, so as you know the Capita NAS will not be produced after the current model.. I have the Capita "replacement board for the NAS" at my place right now. I did a google search and have found literally 0 reference to this board on the interwebs.
> 
> Not sure if I can take pics of it and post it or not so I won't lol. This thing has the most insane camber I've seen in a LONG time.


It's not the Supernova? (I've seen it videos marked Helios and Titan) If you can discuss anything about it, what do you mean by insane camber? Is the replacement true traditional camber? Or does it have any extended flat zones or rocker at tip and tail? My favorite camber board is the Amplid UNW8 which has a pretty significant amount of camber. Does the NAS replacement have even more than that? What kind of sidecut is it running?


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

faridk89 said:


> Yeah, but the guys that own my local shop who I hang out with all the time swear that I'll love it and have been telling me to try it for at least two years now.
> 
> Also whatever the hell they called the new "NAS" is suppose to be stiffer than last year.



Noticed it says you're from Toronto. This local shop you mention, does it happen to be Sanction? lol. Cos the 2 dudes that own it are awesome dudes, and I too hang with them regularly.


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

trpa_ec said:


> It's not the Supernova? (I've seen it videos marked Helios and Titan) If you can discuss anything about it, what do you mean by insane camber? Is the replacement true traditional camber? Or does it have any extended flat zones or rocker at tip and tail? My favorite camber board is the Amplid UNW8 which has a pretty significant amount of camber. Does the NAS replacement have even more than that? What kind of sidecut is it running?


It's traditional Camber. The amount the board comes up in the middle is just insane. The nose and tail are flat (don't come up at all when you press the middle.)

On second thought... Pretty sure it is the SuperNova LOL



GDimac said:


> Noticed it says you're from Toronto. This local shop you mention, does it happen to be Sanction? lol. Cos the 2 dudes that own it are awesome dudes, and I too hang with them regularly.


There are a few Sanctions in Toronto


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

faridk89 said:


> It's traditional Camber. The amount the board comes up in the middle is just insane.


Care to measure from the ground clearance of the camber? or side profile shots?


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

Phedder said:


> Care to measure from the ground clearance of the camber? or side profile shots?


I'll take a shot tonight


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

multikill said:


> Do you mean ppl around here hate CN made products?


I mean people on here don't care who makes their boards and there are often arguments when someone says something along the lines of they prefer to buy American made by snowboarders even tho they cost more. I'd rather have my money go somewhere with deep roots in snowboarding and furthers the sport than say a corporation like rubbermaid for example.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

faridk89 said:


> It's traditional Camber. The amount the board comes up in the middle is just insane. The nose and tail are flat (don't come up at all when you press the middle.)
> 
> On second thought... Pretty sure it is the SuperNova LOL
> 
> ...


True, only 2 now. But was referring to the main locay in Thornhill. They're definitely awesome dudes to hang and chat with.


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

GDimac said:


> True, only 2 now. But was referring to the main locay in Thornhill. They're definitely awesome dudes to hang and chat with.


yeah, Malcom and Charles are awesome guys! I'm often in there since i'm from the area... Even just to hang out when I'm bored


----------



## trpa_ec (Jan 22, 2012)

faridk89 said:


> I'll take a shot tonight


I just measured the camber rise of my Amplid UNW8 with calipers. It is approximately 0.345 inches (8.76 mm). This is more that the 7 mm or so camber rise of my Never Summer Mountainslayer. I would definitely appreciate it if you could see how the Supernova compares to those numbers.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

I see mention several times about the BSOD but not the Mercury. How do folks feel these boards measure up to each other?


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

faridk89 said:


> GDimac said:
> 
> 
> > True, only 2 now. But was referring to the main locay in Thornhill. They're definitely awesome dudes to hang and chat with.
> ...



Haha no way, small world. And def know what you mean, hang with them regularly too even though I'm from the Durham area. Loll actually msgd Malcolm earlier to let him know they're getting some love from the forum world.

I was initially thinking the Standard, but price was a little too steep and felt may not be worth for Ontario riding. Got the Optimistic but ended up passing that to my bro cos wanted something a little stiffer. Ended up now with Custom Twin for my everyday driver and Flight Attendant and Mullair for trips/bigger places.

Was always curious about the ATV. Good luck and ya, the prices at Sanction are awesome right now


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

trpa_ec said:


> It's not the Supernova? (I've seen it videos marked Helios and Titan) If you can discuss anything about it, what do you mean by insane camber? Is the replacement true traditional camber? Or does it have any extended flat zones or rocker at tip and tail? My favorite camber board is the Amplid UNW8 which has a pretty significant amount of camber. Does the NAS replacement have even more than that? What kind of sidecut is it running?


The one I have is a 159 and is called The Mythos 












trpa_ec said:


> I just measured the camber rise of my Amplid UNW8 with calipers. It is approximately 0.345 inches (8.76 mm). This is more that the 7 mm or so camber rise of my Never Summer Mountainslayer. I would definitely appreciate it if you could see how the Supernova compares to those numbers.


It's about 6mm I think. Really hard to measure that. I'm taking it to Mont Tremblant tomorrow because they're getting 20cm of snow tomorrow


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Aww you got me all excited, 6mm isn't that much. Pretty standard for a RCR board.


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

Phedder said:


> Aww you got me all excited, 6mm isn't that much. Pretty standard for a RCR board.


Maybe it's more, I'm pretty tired and didn't really put in much effort into measuring to be honest. It's significantly more than the NAS was and more than my DC Devun Walsh from 2012.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

GDimac said:


> faridk89 said:
> 
> 
> > GDimac said:
> ...


Small world indeed, last year I couldn't find a Yes 420 anywhere in BC and contacted Yes who directed me to Sanction. Talked back and forth with Malcolm a little bit as I wanted a brand new board and they only had a floor model with bindings mounted on it. He offered to refund me $100 because it was their floor model but once I got it it looked brand spanking and I never bothered to get that $100 back.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

freshy said:


> GDimac said:
> 
> 
> > faridk89 said:
> ...


Loll def. Yup, that def sounds like Malcolm. Top guy, they do it right over there.


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

Took the supernova to Tremblant yesterday, not a fan. The hunt continues


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

GDimac said:


> Was always curious about the ATV. Good luck and ya, the prices at Sanction are awesome right now


So since I didn't like the Capita board I demo'd and there were no more demos that I'd be able to grab for my trip I decided to just buy a board based on research and picked up the Slash ATV and a pair of Now Select bindings.

I'll let you know how the board is later this week


----------



## trpa_ec (Jan 22, 2012)

faridk89 said:


> Took the supernova to Tremblant yesterday, not a fan. The hunt continues


What didn't you like about the Supernova?


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

trpa_ec said:


> What didn't you like about the Supernova?


I wouldn't say I hated it. Just wasn't as responsive as I'd like it to be. Also felt really off with the fact that it was directional. I'm sure some people will love it but it's not my cup of tea.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

faridk89 said:


> trpa_ec said:
> 
> 
> > What didn't you like about the Supernova?
> ...





faridk89 said:


> GDimac said:
> 
> 
> > Was always curious about the ATV. Good luck and ya, the prices at Sanction are awesome right now
> ...


Oh sweet ya, for sure let me know whenever.

And you didn't like the directional eh? Even in the Pow that Tremblant has been getting recently? They said they were getting around 40cm this past weekend. Wish Killington got the same, conditions are not very good atm. Either slushy, chundery snow or ice patches over here.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

poopresearch said:


> I see mention several times about the BSOD but not the Mercury. How do folks feel these boards measure up to each other?


Correct me if I'm wrong, but Mercury is the TFA renamed (they renamed the board after pressure from retail which makes no sense, I mean why would you want to rename a board named Totally FlatKik'n' Awesome?), which is basically just the old (pre-2014) BSOD. Which was supposed to be slightly less directional and damp, and stiffer, than the 2014+ BSOD.


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

GDimac said:


> And you didn't like the directional eh? Even in the Pow that Tremblant has been getting recently? They said they were getting around 40cm this past weekend. Wish Killington got the same, conditions are not very good atm. Either slushy, chundery snow or ice patches over here.


Yeah it was pretty good once I hit the deep stuff but I just never felt comfortable on it, even after a full day riding. 

Taking the Slash ATV out west along side my DC Devun Walsh Pro late this week. Going to try to get myself to ride only the Slash because I know I'll naturally want to get on the DC since I've been riding it for 4 years and am all sorts of comfortable on it lol


----------



## ButteryJibJam (Feb 22, 2016)

Triple8Sol said:


> I rode my buddy's Jamie Lynn C3 the other day, and was amazed how aggressive that board was. I don't remember the older ones being such chargers, but I would def add that to the list. I own the West, and I would take that off your list.


Why would you take the NS West off the list? Not stiff enough?


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Anticrobotic said:


> I mean why would you want to rename a board named Totally FlatKik'n' Awesome?),


Cuz no shop wanted to stock it for fear of offending parents with big pockets. Simples really. 

Capita I think should sometimes "expand" their horizons and not remain stuck in the 15-19 yr old market. DOA is another example...yeah we get the the whole "edgy Kill Bill" graphics etc...but every fkn year? Do something different ffs...good boards that don't reach their full potential...


----------



## handsomehwang (Apr 3, 2013)

scotty100 said:


> Cuz no shop wanted to stock it for fear of offending parents with big pockets. Simples really.
> 
> Capita I think should sometimes "expand" their horizons and not remain stuck in the 15-19 yr old market. DOA is another example...yeah we get the the whole "edgy Kill Bill" graphics etc...but every fkn year? Do something different ffs...good boards that don't reach their full potential...


I agree cause I hate riding my DOA literally just cause of the graphics. Just covered it up with stickers and let the snow sit on top of it throughout the day. Should have just vinyl wrapped it.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

scotty100 said:


> Cuz no shop wanted to stock it for fear of offending parents with big pockets. Simples really.


You don't say?  My point was that everyone misunderstood the Fkn in the TFA.



scotty100 said:


> Capita I think should sometimes "expand" their horizons and not remain stuck in the 15-19 yr old market. DOA is another example...yeah we get the the whole "edgy Kill Bill" graphics etc...but every fkn year? Do something different ffs...good boards that don't reach their full potential...


Well, they had the dubious discernment of doing that to the coolest board concept in their line-up and look how that went. Monster turned classy chap. Boo hoo.

Apart from that, I agree.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

faridk89 said:


> I am looking for something stiff, I'm trying to grab a Never Summer West or YES STANDARD to demo.


I wouldn't call the West stiff at all. Above average for sure. But it's a pretty mellow ride to me. Now that I've broken mine in after 10 days or so, I'd call it a 6.



Nivek said:


> Not my experience. The BSOD is not stiff. Middle of the road at most.


I hear they made this year's stiffer, but I have a 2015 and yea, not stiff at all. That nose is downright pitiful given how they market the board as an all-mountain destroyer.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

kimchijajonshim said:


> That nose is downright pitiful given how they market the board as an all-mountain destroyer.


I've been kind of waiting for someone to say this. Thank you.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Anticrobotic said:


> I've been kind of waiting for someone to say this. Thank you.


Yea. I bought it on reputation without knowing that they'd softened it up considerably. I use it as my powder deck nowadays, partially because the shape planes really nicely, partly because it's bigger than most of my other boards, and partly because I dented the heel edge ollieing onto a rock. But that nose is not well suited to charging in variable conditions.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

kimchijajonshim said:


> Yea. I bought it on reputation without knowing that they'd softened it up considerably. I use it as my powder deck nowadays, partially because the shape planes really nicely, partly because it's bigger than most of my other boards, and partly because I dented the heel edge ollieing onto a rock. But that nose is not well suited to charging in variable conditions.


I just demoted mine to rock / fluffy pow board too. Japow style fluffy pow only though (whenever I'll have the chance for some more of that), because in somewhat heavier snow I think the nose bends too much, thus slowing you down. It's a great board for excellent conditions. Not quite as great for sub-par conditions. It's a good thing they stiffened the nose up for this year, it really needed it.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

ButteryJibJam said:


> Why would you take the NS West off the list? Not stiff enough?


It's a fun board and has been my daily driver this year, but definitely not a charger. Someone else above pegged it as a 6 (out of 10) in flex after broken in, and I would agree. The Chairman is more along the lines of what you're looking for.


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

Triple8Sol said:


> It's a fun board and has been my daily driver this year, but definitely not a charger. Someone else above pegged it as a 6 (out of 10) in flex after broken in, and I would agree. The Chairman is more along the lines of what you're looking for.


I already purchased a slash atv purely based on reviews lol.. hopefully made the right choice


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Anticrobotic;2641321. It's a good thing they stiffened the nose up for this year said:


> So the current board, the 2016, is somewhat stiff again?
> 
> Despite my hatred of the DOA graphics thinking they are annoyingly boring, cliched and juvenile, I do like the BSOD skull. Unfortunately it's not on next year's edition. Can't say the same for next year's DOA which again has the usual kill bill "edgy" chicks photo...fuckin snoozefest.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

scotty100 said:


> So the current board, the 2016, is somewhat stiff again?
> 
> Despite my hatred of the DOA graphics thinking they are annoyingly boring, cliched and juvenile, I do like the BSOD skull. Unfortunately it's not on next year's edition. Can't say the same for next year's DOA which again has the usual kill bill "edgy" chicks photo...fuckin snoozefest.


Supposedly. The stiffnes went from 6 to 7, whatever that means. They changed the carbon rods in the nose and tail. You can have a look at the new, old, and older fact sheets.


----------



## Davichin (Jan 7, 2016)

faridk89 said:


> I already purchased a slash atv purely based on reviews lol.. hopefully made the right choice


Please let us know how do you like the Slash ATV, as I find it very interesting after reading about it.

Thank you!


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

GDimac said:


> Was always curious about the ATV. Good luck and ya, the prices at Sanction are awesome right now





Davichin said:


> Please let us know how do you like the Slash ATV, as I find it very interesting after reading about it.
> 
> Thank you!


I LOVED this board.. had so much confidence on it at high speeds. As expected at low speeds it's not the greatest but once you get going and get use to it your holding edges through turns and blasting past everyone. The board is also poppy as hell too!

I would say it's a close second to my 2012 DC Devun Walsh, but I have a feeling that will always be my favourite board (highly biased!)


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

faridk89 said:


> GDimac said:
> 
> 
> > Was always curious about the ATV. Good luck and ya, the prices at Sanction are awesome right now
> ...


Thanks for the update, sounds sick. That's def on my list to try next. How's it in icier/harder snow?


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

GDimac said:


> Thanks for the update, sounds sick. That's def on my list to try next. How's it in icier/harder snow?


Near the bottom was more hard packed stuff and it handled well!


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Sick. Sidenote, you happen to be going to Sanction's Shred & Enjoy event next week at Devil's Glen?


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

GDimac said:


> Sick. Sidenote, you happen to be going to Sanction's Shred & Enjoy event next week at Devil's Glen?


Nah I can't make it too busy. Looks like I'm done for the season considering we're in the + teens now anyway


----------

